
Google's Currency Converter and JSON API - motyar
http://motyar.blogspot.com/ncr/2011/12/googles-currency-converter-and-json-api.html#.UOPa3fpV4wo.hackernews
======
typpo
I've used this hidden API in the past, but overall Yahoo's free finance API is
much more accurate and developer-friendly.

The output of this endpoint is formatted to be human-readable in such a way
that it is annoying to do calculations with the result. For example, the
result of converting 999 GBP to VND is "34.0263562 million Vietnamese dong."
[1]

So to make it useful, you need to parse "million," "billion," etc. as well as
the nonstandard verbose currency name. For other results you need to parse the
thousands delimiter, which is a space.

The conversion is also inconsistent, which you can see by refreshing the
result several times. This may be a cache issue on Google's end.

The last problem is that it's missing some currencies such as the Pacific
Franc (XPF).

[1]
[http://www.google.com/ig/calculator?hl=en&q=999GBP=?VND](http://www.google.com/ig/calculator?hl=en&q=999GBP=?VND)

------
jbrooksuk
I still find Joss Crowcrofts Open Exchange Rates API much friendlier;
<https://openexchangerates.org/>

------
d0vs
And eventually Google will shutdown the API because it's not even documented
but then everyone will start bitching like they did for the weather API.

